# Illegal Medical Colleges in Pakistan



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The following medical schools are not accredited by the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council (PM&DC), the governing medical body of the Government of Pakistan and therefore any degrees conferred by these schools will not be recognized anywhere in Pakistan or the rest of the world. We strongly discourage anyone from applying to these schools.

Hazara Medical College [Abbottabad]
Jinnah Medical College [Peshawar]
Al-Huda Medical College [Lahore]
Sardar Ghulam Mohammed Maher Medical College [Sukkur]
More information can be found on the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council website.

Updated: September 17, 2008


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Islamabad Medical and Dental College stole lots of money from the students and there was a big court case lately, they lost and had to compensate all the students with refunds of all tuition, specially those students who were in 5th year were finally registered with the pmdc and had to go to karachi bahria for some other formalities, the rest of the students were screwed and out of luck but at least some got their money back.. No one should apply to any of these colleges under any circumstances!!


----------



## saad (Dec 23, 2007)

sharif medical college, lahore is also nt recognized by PMDC.dat must b added in d above list.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan is recognized by PMDC


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

ali9686 said:


> Shaikh Zayed Medical College, Rahim Yar Khan is recognized by PMDC


Good eye Ali! I suppose it was removed from the list in the latest round of PM&DC inspections.

I've updated the list -- Shaikh Zayed Medical College is now approved by the Pakistan Medical & Dental Council.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

university of lahore n university college are two different colleges?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

The following schools were previously reported on the list of non-approved PM&DC medical colleges but have now been approved and accredited:

Abbottabad International Medical College [Abbottabad]
Islamabad Medical & Dental College [Islamabad]
Independent Medical College [Faisalabad]
University College of Medicine & Dentistry [Lahore]


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

there is a new college in abbotabad and its National institute of medical sciences i came to know of it when a guy handed me its brouchere when i was leaving the punjab MCAT test venue


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

saad said:


> sharif medical college, lahore is also nt recognized by PMDC.dat must b added in d above list.


Shariff Medical College is now recognized.



coolblue_one said:


> there is a new college in abbotabad and its National institute of medical sciences i came to know of it when a guy handed me its brouchere when i was leaving the punjab MCAT test venue


Have they got any website??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sharif is in lhr na?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

Xero said:


> Shariff Medical College is now recognized.
> 
> 
> 
> Have they got any website??


i dont know man i just looked at the brouchere and threw it away


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

my mom saying dont apply there wt if there govt ends n regstrtn too#laugh


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha, I hope it wont happen!


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

pakistan is a place where everything can happen


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Lolz! Yeah anything!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup completely agreed


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Al-Huda medical college, using a well known name. Don't know some one will cme up with a college named GEO Medical college. Affiliated with GEO television network.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hahahaha then wt abt ajj   
well habib can open tht as its famous all over wt say 
well this thread is a pretty serious one xero shift all this talk to med lounge there we wd disscus tht


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Can we add to this list? Lot of scams popping up these days.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sure u can


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Xero said:


> Al-Huda medical college, using a well known name. Don't know some one will cme up with a college named GEO Medical college. Affiliated with GEO television network.


Its meain medstudentz forum is going to close, all the info about admission you will get from GEO news. I know who's idea is this, the writer of tere pehlo main that's why its so different. geo have to change their slogan to 
geo Doctors or gene do.
Express news have to make a medical college as well. Pakistan media is moving fast than government.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Who in the hell approved the name of Nawaz Sharif Medical College? Are you kidding me?


----------

